# Dieppe -Newhaven ferry booking -any takers?



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Due to a problem arising just one week into this year's trip to Holland, Germany and France, we had to return home via Rotterdam to Hull, so have a single booking for the Dieppe to Newhaven Transmanche ferry that we won't be using. It is for the midday sailing on 7th July.

I checked with DFDS and it isn't refundable but can be amended for £10, and the travellers' names, vehicle details, and sailing date up to end of October can be changed over the phone. I'm not sure if it's £10 per change or total. 

It's for a motorhome 6.7 metres long by 2.8metres high and it was purchased direct on the phone using the over 60's discount so the cost was £77. There may be an adjustment to this price depending on the time/date of the new sailing. 

If anyone can use it please send me a PM
I'm sure we can agree a good discount!
Steve


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I guess not many motorhomers travel via the Dieppe Newhaven crossing.

We've found it a good compromise between crossing time of 4 hours and avoiding London and the route to Dover. (and we visit family in Brighton!)

Steve


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We love the Newhaven Dieppe crossing.......................afternoon in Brighton,overnight at the port and then lovely aire along the coast in Dieppe.

And then they give me a 20% discount fro being over 60............................but don't tell everyone.


----------



## 66j0n0 (Aug 27, 2016)

Steve. Sent you a PM. Jon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would use it just to spite BF and their extortionate charges. But sadly we are 190 miles from Dieppe. 

Ray.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

66j0n0 said:


> Steve. Sent you a PM. Jon


Thanks I have just replied to your PM

Steve


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Now sorted thanks

Steve


----------

